# St. Augustine, FL - ID:7590, M Young, Beautiful



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

St Augustine, FL 
Hes gorgeous, doesnt even have a name
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12711329


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Young male*

St. Augustine's Co AC, #7590, young male








[/img]


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Young male*

pretty boy!
Tess in PHiladelphia


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Young male*

He is a handsome boy but I believe the approximate age of 1 yo is a bit off.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Beautiful Young male*

Maybe he's a year + a few months, although he does look pretty well filled out. Don't go on the gray muzzle, Morgan was that gray at 2 y/o







we always said it's becuase she's a worrier.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Beautiful Young male*

Jenn, you are so right, think Sash had gray by age 2 and we know they are kind of alike in their attitudes

I thought this was a handsome boy. Wish he were a little closer, Id go check him out.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Young male*

My own girl had a gray chin by two as did her sire but I have yet to see a 1 yo with that much gray. That's just my opinion of course. I'm not familiar with this shelter but some don't seem to estimate age very well. Hopefully he finds a good home no matter what his age.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Beautiful Young male*

itmakes you wonder who figures out ages. I think he is 2 or over, anyhow hes beautiful!! I hope he gets a good home.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Beautiful Young male*

Beyond the gray, his chest is way too filled out for him to be 1.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Beautiful Young male*

Listing removed


----------

